# NTP nur wie?

## b0rG

Ich hab ntp emerged... hab das ganze dann mit rc-update add ntp default zum init hinzugefügt...

nur werd ich nicht schlau, wie das ding nun synchronisiert... in meiner  /etc/ntp.conf steht folgendes:

restrict default noquery notrust nomodify

restrict 127.0.0.1

restrict 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0

fudge 127.127.1.0 stratum 3

server ptbtime1.ptb.de

driftfile /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

logfile /var/log/ntp.log

und meine /var/log/ntp.log

 8 Dec 08:38:57 ntpd[28795]: sendto(192.53.103.103): Bad file descriptor

 8 Dec 08:38:59 ntpd[28410]: sendto(192.53.103.103): Bad file descriptor

 8 Dec 08:39:05 ntpd[28421]: sendto(192.53.103.103): Bad file descriptor

etc.

was mache ich falsch? hab schon in man ntpd gelesen aber bin nicht wirklich schlau daraus geworden  :Sad: 

----------

## manicman

was sagt denn deine /etc/conf.d/ntpd ?

----------

## Linuxpeter

So sieht meine /etc/ntp.conf aus (Kommentare entfernt):

```

server de.pool.ntp.org

server de.pool.ntp.org

server de.pool.ntp.org

driftfile   /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

```

Entsprechender Auszug aus /var/log/messages:

```

Dec  8 12:23:46 linux ntpd[7475]: synchronized to 62.206.102.82, stratum=2

```

----------

## b0rG

@ manicman

die ist leer

----------

## rblock

Ähm, willst Du einen Timeserver erstellen oder nur Deine Zeit mit einem Timeserver synchronisieren?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Willst Du nur einen NTP-Client einrichten, wäre es sinnvoll, die "/etc/conf.d/ntp-client" einzurichten, sprich den oder die Timeserver (durch Leerzeichen getrennt) unter "NTPCLIENT_OPTS" anzugeben. Abschließend solltes Du mit "rc-update -a ntp-client default" den NTP-Client aktivieren.  :Smile: 

Hinweisende Grüße

----------

## b0rG

will eigentlich nur synchronisieren, keinen eigenen server aufmachen...

wie sollte die datei dann aussehen? in der steht nämlich gar nichts drinnen... (/etc/conf.d/ntp-client)

----------

## bll0

Ich synchronisiere auch mit ntp-client.

cat /etc/conf.d/ntp-client

```
NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-b 129.69.1.153"

```

Dazu kommt noch das ich den Zeitfehler meiner Systemuhr mit ntpd ausgleiche

cat /etc/conf.d/ntpd

```

NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp"

```

Diese sind in meinem default runlevel eingetragen, heißt, beim booten wird die Zeit mit ntp-client synchronisiert und im laufenden Betrieb mit ntpd ausgeglichen.

Gruß,

A

P.S. ein emerge ntpd musst du glaub ich schon machen....

----------

## b0rG

bekomm dann beim starten wieder folgenden fehler:

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

 8 Dec 20:58:14 ntpdate[23250]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting

 * Failed to set clock                                                    [ !! ]

----------

## bll0

Ntpd darf nicht laufen, wenn du ntp-client startest! Die benutzen afaik den gleichen Socket (s. Fehlermeldung) und dann will das nicht.

```
 /etc/init.d/ntpd stop

/etc/init.d/ntp-client start

/etc/init.d/ntpd start

rc-update add ntp-client default

rc-update add ntpd default

```

So sollte es hinhauen...

----------

## psyqil

net-misc/rdate?  :Embarassed: 

<tanz>Drei! Zu! Null!</tanz>

----------

## b0rG

jippiii endlich  :Wink:  jetzt hoff ich mal das dann auch zukünftig alles gut geht *g*

borg ~ # /etc/init.d/ntpd stop

 * ERROR:  "ntpd" has not yet been started.

borg ~ # /etc/init.d/ntp-client start

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...                         [ ok ]

borg ~ # /etc/init.d/ntpd start

 * Starting ntpd ...                                                      [ ok ]

borg ~ # rc-update add ntp-client default

 * ntp-client added to runlevel default

 * rc-update complete.

borg ~ # rc-update add ntpd default

 * ntpd added to runlevel default

 * rc-update complete.

----------

## Dirk_G

Hi

 *b0rG wrote:*   

> will eigentlich nur synchronisieren, keinen eigenen server aufmachen...
> 
> wie sollte die datei dann aussehen? in der steht nämlich gar nichts drinnen... (/etc/conf.d/ntp-client)

 

Wenn du nur Syncronisieren willst dann lass den Server (ntpd) aus und benutze nur den Client (ntp-client). Der ntpd stellt zwar auch die Uhr, läuft aber zusätzlich als Server!!! Also weg mit

 *Quote:*   

> borg ~ # rc-update add ntpd default
> 
> * ntpd added to runlevel default
> 
> * rc-update complete.

 

Hier mal meine Config

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/ntp-client

NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-Q -b de.pool.ntp.org"

NTPCLIENT_TIMEOUT=30

```

Alternative kannst du auch NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-u -Q -b de.pool.ntp.org" benutzen, dann benutzt der Client einen Port oberhalb von 1024. Übrigens, die Dateien /etc/ntp.conf und /etc/conf.d/ntpd sind für den Server und die /etc/conf.d/ntp-client für den Client.

Dirk

----------

## b0rG

danke! gott sei dank funzt es...  :Wink: 

----------

## rblock

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Hail Potato!

 

Ne, das heißt "Hail Caesar" und ist von AC/DC!  :Wink: 

Rockende Grüße

----------

## Berion

Ich schliesse hier mal an diesen Thread an und hoffe mir kann jemand einen Tip geben.

Auch ich bekomme im log diese Bad file descriptor Messages und kann mir keinen Reim drauf machen.

Google ist diesbezüglich auch nicht besonders aussagekräftig.. :Sad: 

```

16 Mar 15:10:35 ntpd[9618]: sendto(81.91.160.42): Bad file descriptor

16 Mar 15:13:32 ntpd[29422]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

16 Mar 15:13:45 ntpd[29591]: synchronized to 81.91.160.41, stratum=2

16 Mar 15:13:45 ntpd[29591]: time reset -0.398587 s

16 Mar 15:18:06 ntpd[29647]: synchronized to 81.91.160.41, stratum=2

16 Mar 15:18:06 ntpd[29647]: kernel time sync disabled 0041

16 Mar 15:24:33 ntpd[29647]: kernel time sync enabled 0001

16 Mar 15:27:23 ntpd[9613]: sendto(81.91.160.42): Bad file descriptor

```

Restrictions hab ich zum testen derzeit gar keine drin.

Ich brauche aber leider die genaue Zeit, und den Daemon.^^

Cheers

Berion

----------

## blue.sca

wenn es nur um zeitsynchronisation geht, dann kann man eigentlich nur den openntp client empfehlen. der ist dafür genau richtig und man hat nicht so ein config gefuddel...

----------

## Bloody_Viking

@psygill

Nutze ich auch ich auf meinen Servern auch. :Wink: 

Einfach:

```
rdate -s ptbtime1.ptb.de
```

in die crontab und fertig ist die syncronisierung! :Wink: 

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## Berion

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ich hab jetzt die ntp-suite rausgeschmissen und openntpd emerged....funktioniert...soweit ich das derzeit beurteilen kann.

Zugriffe von aussen über Firewallregel...

THX fürs Posten

----------

## blue.sca

rdate hat den nachteil, dass es die zeit direkt verstellt. wenn dir uhr 10 minuten nachgeht, stellt rdate sie 10 minuten vor. ntp macht das in vielen kleinen schritten. wenn man aber anwendugen hat, die sich auf die zeit verlassen, und das kann eigentlich schon ein kernel compile sein, dann können die im schlimmsten fall anhalten, weil was nicht stimmt. wenn man das aber mit rdate nachmacht, viele kleine schritte, dann überlastet man die server.

also, bitte verwendet das ntp protokol, wenn euch eure kiste lieb ist, und seid nicht so faul ;)

----------

## ro

rdate ist super, mit openntp hab ich schlechte erfahrungen betreffend stabilität und verlässlichkeit gemacht, ntp ist mir zu aufgeblasen bzw. zu viel config, aber net-misc/clockspeed ist auch ganz interessant.

----------

## sambatasse

hallo

also habe den ntp-client jetzt am laufen klapt soweit ganz gut

heist beim starten synct er die zeit

nur solte ntp das nicht zyklisch wiederholen oder macht er das nur beim start ?

meine rechner uhr geht nehmlich etwas zu schnell ca 2 min in 1 stunde 

das muss ich kompensieren

danke

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> meine rechner uhr geht nehmlich etwas zu schnell ca 2 min in 1 stunde 
> 
> das muss ich kompensieren 

 

also für solche Fälle, wenn der Rechner auch öfters mal aus ist und dann beim Neustart wieder die volkommen falsche Zeit hat, würde ich das wie folgt realisieren. Natürlich nur wenn der Rechner dauerhafte Netzanbindung hat.

beim Booten in der Reihenfolge, evt. ein eigenes initscript schreiben oder das ntpd-initscript ergänzen

- das in der /etc/ntpd.conf konfigurierte Driftfile löschen (/var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift, weiß nicht ob das zwingend nötig ist, aber bei mir hats mal geholfen)

- einmal mit ntpdate die Zeit setzen

- ntpd starten

Erklärung: Wenn der ntpd läuft wird die falsche Zeit "ständig" durch den ntpd korrigiert. Weicht jedoch die Systemzeit beim starten des ntpd zu sehr von der Zeit auf den Zeitserver ab startet ntpd evt. gar nicht bzw. braucht ewig um das zu korrigieren. Deswegen vorher einmal ntpdate starten.

Nachschauen wie der ntpd läuft:

```
ntpq -p
```

----------

## l3u

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> wenn es nur um zeitsynchronisation geht, dann kann man eigentlich nur den openntp client empfehlen. der ist dafür genau richtig und man hat nicht so ein config gefuddel...

 

Mir war der ganze Server-Kram und Config-Kram & Co. auch zu blöd, deswegen hab ich vor längerer Zeit mal ein kleines PERL-Programm geschrieben, was sich einfach die aktuelle Zeit von der Physikalisch-Technischen Bundesanstalt holt und dann die Systemuhr danach stellt. Das starte ich per Script (über sudo) immer, wenn ich ins Internet gehe. Fertich :-)

<werbung>Runterladen könnt ihr das unter http://tl.h-workx.de/downloads/ </werbung> ;-)

----------

## schachti

 *Dirk_G wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du nur Syncronisieren willst dann lass den Server (ntpd) aus und benutze nur den Client (ntp-client). Der ntpd stellt zwar auch die Uhr, läuft aber zusätzlich als Server!!!
> 
> 

 

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe setzt ntp-client nur einmalig durch Aufruf von ntpdate die Zeit, oder?

In dem Fall wäre es sinnvoll, sowohl ntp-client als auch ntpd in den default-Runlevel zu packen, damit ntp-client zuerst die korrekte Zeit einstellt und der ntpd dann laufend die Zeit korrigiert (denn irgendwas wurde in einem der letzten Kernel kaputtgefummelt, ich habe mit dem aktuellen Kernel teilweise mehrere Stunden Zeitabweichungen pro Woche, wenn der ntpd nicht läuft - und das auf mehreren verschiedenen Servern, also liegt's wohl eher nicht an der Hardware). Und da in /etc/init.d/ntpd schlauerweise after ntp-client steht, sollte das auch keine Konflikte geben...

----------

## xsteadfastx

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Ähm, willst Du einen Timeserver erstellen oder nur Deine Zeit mit einem Timeserver synchronisieren? 
> 
> Willst Du nur einen NTP-Client einrichten, wäre es sinnvoll, die "/etc/conf.d/ntp-client" einzurichten, sprich den oder die Timeserver (durch Leerzeichen getrennt) unter "NTPCLIENT_OPTS" anzugeben. Abschließend solltes Du mit "rc-update -a ntp-client default" den NTP-Client aktivieren. 
> 
> Hinweisende Grüße

 

reicht nicht rc-update -a ntp-client boot?

----------

